# Bully Maintenance



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello All,
Has anyone ever heard of or had any dealings with this company. They are out of PA.
Thanks,


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Sub of a sub.... Extremely low price points.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Hello All,
> Has anyone ever heard of or had any dealings with this company. They are out of PA.
> Thanks,


Odd? Never heard of them. My office isn't too far from their address. Has to be a sub of a sub. I know a few other "regional" companies within close proximity. One I'll vouch for.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is understandable that when we see a web site for a new company , we imagine a building or a suite in a strip mall or stand alone sticks and bricks. The truth is, there are many instances of regionals being nothing more than order mills with a pretty webpage being run out of a home office or a garage. 
Easy to open up and easy to close down.


----------



## matt (Jan 29, 2013)

We are not a sub of a sub; we are a regional company. If you dont like our pricing than dont work for us. Have a great day.:yes:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

matt said:


> We are not a sub of a sub; we are a regional company. If you dont like our pricing than dont work for us. Have a great day.:yes:


 Interesting comment Matt after you have condemned almost every national on here. Unless of course you are joking and not Bully Maintenance.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

matt said:


> We are not a sub of a sub; we are a regional company. If you dont like our pricing *then* dont work for us. Have a great day.:yes:


Fixed.....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

matt said:


> We are not a sub of a sub; we are a regional company. If you dont like our pricing than dont work for us. Have a great day.:yes:


 
Don't kid yourself into thinking that a company providing regional services wouldn't be a sub of a sub! :no:

And, if your company is accepting work in areas that you require sub-contractors to cover and you are offering low pay to anyone willing to accept it, *YOU* are part of the problem in this industry! :yes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

James Williams said:


> Hey MAtt,
> 
> Hope you are having great times,
> 
> We owned a company only who process work order and submit in vendor sight, We process sand castle, MCS, Northsight, MSI, M&M and more, we have highly experienced processor for those nationals. Let me know, If i can help you in any way. Thank you.



So you are a bottom feeder trying to feed off of a bottom feeder?


----------

